# To Wok or Not?



## GaryRhodesFan (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm not sure if I'm correct in this or not. But is it healthier to use a Wok than a convential frying pan? As I told my Finacee it is she doesn't really believe me and thinks I don't need one. All advice will help me sway her to let me buy one, thanks.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 3, 2004)

The wok was developed by the Chinese for the express purpose of conservation. It allows things to be cooked very quickly thus conserving precious cooking fuel. Additionally, it does allow you to cut down on the amount of oil needed to cook your food. You can (I know because I have)cook an entire meal for a family of 4 with as little as 1 teaspoon oil.

Fid oone that is big enough (I like the 14") has a good sturdy handle and is made of black steel. Cure it and use it as if it were cast iroon and when you cook in it opt for peanut oil.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 4, 2004)

I also will include that I like one with a nice long handle and then a small handle on the opposite side.  I guess it's because I'm just a weakling girl   

And your fiance should know that a wok is not expensive - go to an Asian market - they are under $30.00 usually - just ask them how to season it and you should be set.

Get a couple of the utensils they use with it also - those "shovels" come in handy as well as the gold strainer with the wooden handle.  

Be sure, like Bubba said, that you get one that is large enough so you don't have to go back and buy another one when you find out the one you bought is really too small  :roll:


----------



## kyles (Feb 6, 2004)

You need a wok! You can't cook Chinese food in a frying pan, it doesn't get hot enough and you need lots of room to stir fry to your hearts content. And because of it's shape and the heat factor, you really need a lot less oil as BubbaG said.

I like the handle on the other side as well, and I don't think it's coz we're weakling girls Kitchen elf! It just makes good sense when you are using a heavy wok full of food!


----------



## GaryRhodesFan (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks for the advice guys & girls. I bought a nice Ken Hom Cardon Steel non stick Wok cost me £15 ($25). haven't had a chance to try it out yet too busy. Making some fruit scones this afternoon, other half want's osme choccy cookies, and she's supposed to be on a diet!!!


----------



## kyles (Feb 7, 2004)

Hi Gary Rhode's fan, your main man is on the telly this morning as I write this! He just did some evil things to a chicken leg, might have tasted good, but looked hideous!

If you can have a wok, lgf (lovely girlfriend/fiancee) can have choccie biccies! I made anzac biscuits during the week (oatmeal cookies to you lot) and I might make some chocolate caramel slice this weekend.

The Ken Hom wok is meant to be brilliant, you got that at a good price!


----------



## Atomic Jed (Feb 7, 2004)

Hi ALL!  If your wok has a non-stick surface it shouldn't need to be "seasoned" Elf, those "shovels" are called "Chans". I'm a bit baffled though, isn't the rule... Never pre-heat an empty teflon coated pan? Yet the "Key" to wok cookery is High heat?!?! Atomic Jed!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 7, 2004)

If it were me GaryRhodesFan and I hadn't used that wok yet I would exchange it for one that wasn't a non-stick finish.  I say this because part of the flavor comes from the wonderful carmelization that can go on in foods cooked on a very high heat and something about that non-stick finish doesn't let that happen.  But if it's too late then you will still be OK and your food will still be wonderful.  Seasoning isn't a difficult thing if that's why you went NSF.  Just my humble opinion but by no means a law


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2004)

The typical home stove does not get hot enough to use a wok the way it is intended. Woks need a LOT of heat. If you are really going to use it the right way then you either need a commercial stove or you can get a turkey fryer and use the gas ring from that to put your wok on and really blast the heat. 

With a non stick fry pan you can cook meals that are just as healthy as using a wok. With the non stick you do not need to use a lot of oil either. Also because the fry pan is flat, you have more contact with the heat so more food gets hotter quicker.

If you are buying a wok for use with a regular home stove then try to find a flat bottomed one. The traditional Chinese woks have rounded bottoms because they sit in an open pit with the flames coming up from all around to maximize the heat.


----------

